# Body armor for big dudes.



## big_mountain_biker (Jul 10, 2007)

I had a bad crash yesterday, endo'ed because of too much braking after a drop.

I was wearing an armored mesh street motorcycle jacket, modified EVS Knee/Shin guards and a Giro Xen helmet. I managed to crack the helmet and slammed my shoulder & back a bit besides also knocking the wind out of me. I can imagine how much worse it could have been without the armor. So I am now committing to wearing armor on all my rides. Slamming down on the ground at 300 pounds is quite an experience.

I ordered a full face Giro Remedy helmet to replace the Giro Xen I destroyed on its first outing. I also want a set of cycling specific body armor. The motorcycle armor did its job and stopped me from doing any major damage to my back, arms or shoulders. But it is way too hot for wearing on climbs, I did it and am glad I did do it. I don't need the abrasion resistance that the motorcycle jacket is designed to provide, which makes it a bit hotter than it needs to be.

I added some extra velcro to the the EVS Knee/Shin guards to extend them around my enormous legs, they slip more than I'd like them to, but they work. I put 'em in my camel back on the climbs and strap em on for the down hills. Now I just need some 3XL body armor. Anyone know where I can find decent body armor for a big guy?

Here's a video of me just before crashing (with audio of the crash  )


----------



## El Gordo (Aug 4, 2007)

What up.. Yeah I am 240lb and just got some armour myself.. I usually wear the Xen on just trail rides with shin guards.. But when I am doing any FR or DH I put a full face and armour on... Anway whats your wieght did you say 300lb how tall are you waist size etc.. I am 240lb with a 35 inch waist I had some touble with armour fitting in the arm area since I have a athletic build stuff wanst fitting me in the bicep and forearm area but I just got the RckGardn Flak Jacket they sent me a 2XL which was to big so they run big but its made out of mesh and has spine support, rib protection shoulders, kidney, elbow and forearms are detachable which is good cause you can just waer those ffor trail rides if you dont want the whole jacket anyway i ahd to go with the XL but I think the 2XL would fit you cause my neighbor who rides he is about 290lb and has a real big waist and he fit into the 2XL.. Call them and talk to Mark they make a great system and he knows his Sh*t about fitment..Glad to see your alrright too... Later

Check out https://rockgardn.storesecured.com/...-jacket-flak-jacket-detail.htm?1=1&menu=armor


----------



## big_mountain_biker (Jul 10, 2007)

El Gordo said:


> What up.. Yeah I am 240lb and just got some armour myself.. I usually wear the Xen on just trail rides with shin guards.. But when I am doing any FR or DH I put a full face and armour on... Anway whats your wieght did you say 300lb how tall are you waist size etc.. I am 240lb with a 35 inch waist I had some touble with armour fitting in the arm area since I have a athletic build stuff wanst fitting me in the bicep and forearm area but I just got the RckGardn Flak Jacket they sent me a 2XL which was to big so they run big but its made out of mesh and has spine support, rib protection shoulders, kidney, elbow and forearms are detachable which is good cause you can just waer those ffor trail rides if you dont want the whole jacket anyway i ahd to go with the XL but I think the 2XL would fit you cause my neighbor who rides he is about 290lb and has a real big waist and he fit into the 2XL.. Call them and talk to Mark they make a great system and he knows his Sh*t about fitment..Glad to see your alrright too... Later
> 
> Check out https://rockgardn.storesecured.com/...-jacket-flak-jacket-detail.htm?1=1&menu=armor


I've got a huge waist and a VERY non-athletic build.

I'm 6'2", 300 lbs, 44" waist, 56" chest, I've been losing lots of weight recently, down from about 350 two months ago. I just bought my wife a full set of Rockgardn gear. I think I might just order the 2XL Flak Jacket for myself and work on making myself fit in it if I can't when it arrives.


----------



## soniq (Aug 13, 2007)

Damn I thought that was a sasquatch approaching  . Glad you didn't break anything.


----------



## El Gordo (Aug 4, 2007)

I think the 2XL will fit bro it was super huge on me... And the waist was elastic. I personally really like rockgardn stuff the rib protection and the spine protection is really good on the Flak..


----------



## big_mountain_biker (Jul 10, 2007)

soniq said:


> Damn I thought that was a sasquatch approaching  . Glad you didn't break anything.


Yeah I scare the hell out of people as I come barreling down the trail. You should see the terrified looks on the faces of small children as I pass them  I do make plenty of clanking and slapping noises as my bike gets punished come down the mountain so people know that something big is coming :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

I too am glad that nothing is broken.


----------



## big_mountain_biker (Jul 10, 2007)

El Gordo said:


> I think the 2XL will fit bro it was super huge on me... And the waist was elastic. I personally really like rockgardn stuff the rib protection and the spine protection is really good on the Flak..


I think I'm going to go ahead and order one. My wife is really into hers.


----------



## tonyl11 (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey BMB, I very interested in hearing how that fits. We've talked before and i'm same type of build as you 6'2" 300-ish and i've been doing a couple of downhill days. I'm running a full face and arm and legs armour but after a couple of falls. i really want some shoulder and chest/back. Price point also has the Sette version of hthe rockgarden flak jacket for $89 up to a 2xl. I normally wear a 3xl for a shirt but that's loose and comfortable. So, I think I can suck up the gut to make it fit..


----------



## big_mountain_biker (Jul 10, 2007)

tonyl11 said:


> Hey BMB, I very interested in hearing how that fits. We've talked before and i'm same type of build as you 6'2" 300-ish and i've been doing a couple of downhill days. I'm running a full face and arm and legs armour but after a couple of falls. i really want some shoulder and chest/back. Price point also has the Sette version of hthe rockgarden flak jacket for $89 up to a 2xl. I normally wear a 3xl for a shirt but that's loose and comfortable. So, I think I can suck up the gut to make it fit..


Based on the size chart at Rockgardn I'm a little too big for their 2XL.

Will probably be placing the order soon though if I can drop another 20 or so it should fit :thumbsup:

As long as your moving a mesh motorcycle jacket feels plenty cool enough, this is the one that saved my butt last weekend.

http://www.joerocket.com/products/productJR.cfm?products_id=786

They come in up to a 5XL.


----------



## jdr999 (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm using a 2XL Flak jacket and it fits great. The pads sit on a very stretchy mesh. I'm 5'6", 240LBS, 42" pants, 54" chest, and 18" biceps.

The hard part is finding a nice loose fitting jersey to wear over it!


----------



## big_mountain_biker (Jul 10, 2007)

tonyl11 said:


> Hey BMB, I very interested in hearing how that fits. We've talked before and i'm same type of build as you 6'2" 300-ish and i've been doing a couple of downhill days. I'm running a full face and arm and legs armour but after a couple of falls. i really want some shoulder and chest/back. Price point also has the Sette version of hthe rockgarden flak jacket for $89 up to a 2xl. I normally wear a 3xl for a shirt but that's loose and comfortable. So, I think I can suck up the gut to make it fit..


I went ahead and ordered the 2007 Flak Jacket from Ride-This.com in XXL.

Should be shipping out this week, will give a report on how it fits when it arrives :thumbsup:

At our size we can do lots of damage, I would have been in some serious trouble if I wasn't wearing back and shoulder armor when I endo'ed on Sunday. Definitely a good thing to invest in.


----------



## jupiterrn (Aug 21, 2004)

You could always try this amour suit


----------



## Sullycanpara (Jul 4, 2007)

At the speeds and riding style that I have, body armour is a non-issue...but if you are looking for some added protection, what about looking to a football flak jacket to help? I remember wearing one "back in the day" and had no fitment problems.although I'm a little smaller than you guys (at about a 52 chest, 40 waist, still since highschool). I don't think it'd have the upper-body protection you're looking for, but it woudl have the lower protection down. I've never seen MTB body armour close enough to know how close/not close it might be....

...geez, and why all gear manufacturers think all bike riders are skinny sticks. I hate having to worry if I'll fit XXL stuff...damn "athletic" gear... hehe

Tim


----------



## big_mountain_biker (Jul 10, 2007)

My Flak Jacket arrived, this thing fits great. I can't fit into an XXL shirt by any means, so I was a little worried. Just for reference I wear a size 56 suit. 

So to any XXXL (maybe even XXXXL) riders looking to get some good protection I would whole heartedly recommend the Rockgardn Flack Jacket in XXL. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyl11 (Aug 31, 2005)

Cool:thumbsup: I cheaped out and ordered the Sette version in xxl. hopefully, it fits the same. I'll find out tonight, just tracked it and it just arrived at my house!


----------



## big_mountain_biker (Jul 10, 2007)

tonyl11 said:


> Cool:thumbsup: I cheaped out and ordered the Sette version in xxl. hopefully, it fits the same. I'll find out tonight, just tracked it and it just arrived at my house!


The material on these things is really stretchy so I'm sure you'll be fine


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Azonic stuff runs large......l is like xl...xl like xxl...and so on

still going to be hot unless you just wear the armour but sometimes that chafes the nipples


----------



## tonyl11 (Aug 31, 2005)

I got the Sette and compared it to my buddies Rock Garden. Not exact but close enough and you can't beat it for 1/2 the price. the xxl fits fine. It's a little short so sometimes the mesh shirt rides up but I wear a Underarmer shirt under it. (Goes to show you the size of the 2xl 

Did my my first DH day with it on Sunday and it felt great....After watching on of our others friends wrap around a tree. He came up to me and ask where did you get that again????


----------



## mtnkiwi (Mar 29, 2004)

Don't get Dainese whatever you do! That stuff fits small. 661 seems to run v large though.


----------



## kuyawil (Mar 24, 2004)

big_mountain_biker said:


> My Flak Jacket arrived, this thing fits great. I can't fit into an XXL shirt by any means, so I was a little worried. Just for reference I wear a size 56 suit.
> 
> So to any XXXL (maybe even XXXXL) riders looking to get some good protection I would whole heartedly recommend the Rockgardn Flack Jacket in XXL. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Hey BMB, that's good to know... I think I'll give it a shot after reading your endorsement. I'm about the same build as well but not as tall. I'll let you know how it turns out when I get mine. Again, THANKS! :thumbsup:

-Wil


----------

